
TA.Gui v1.0 – tool for non-developers and business users to automate web apps - tagui
https://github.com/tebelorg/TA.Gui/blob/master/README.md
======
brudgers
Recently,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13674669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13674669)

